# Photography



## Profkrakatoa (Dec 8, 2007)

Is it possible to get good tarantula pictures with a "point and shoot" digital camera?  

I'm a very novice picture taker - mainly just taking pictures of my students doing labs to post on my school web page.  I have a Canon Power Shot A560 with a 4x optical zoom and 7.1 megapixels.

Here is the "best" picture I've been able to get of Boris - but this is when I first got him and he wasn't at ease.  (BTW--he's NOT on the bark anymore!)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes it is very possible. Most point and shoots these days have a build in macro mode. On the little spin dial (which should be on the top left of the camera) it will have a picture of a little flower. Turn the dial to that. I know the powershot has it I use them at work. 

It's a limited macro mode. But it will let you get a bit closer then on the regular auto mode, and I have seen some great pics come from them.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 8, 2007)

I've seen alot of good stuff done with just a simple P&S.
The camera has little to do with taking a good picture, it's mainly the photographer.  Take a look at this gallery,  Techuser is one of fav. on Flickr.  Everything he's done, is done with a P&S.


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Dec 8, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yes it is very possible. Most point and shoots these days have a build in macro mode. On the little spin dial (which should be on the top left of the camera) it will have a picture of a little flower. Turn the dial to that. I know the powershot has it I use them at work.
> 
> It's a limited macro mode. But it will let you get a bit closer then on the regular auto mode, and I have seen some great pics come from them.


Thanks!!  I just went and checked my camera - it's not on the spin dial, but I found it on the function wheel next to the digital display.  I took a few pictures of Boris and Natasha and I'll upload them to a picture thread tomorrow!


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> I've seen alot of good stuff done with just a simple P&S.
> The camera has little to do with taking a good picture, it's mainly the photographer.  Take a look at this gallery,  Techuser is one of fav. on Flickr.  Everything he's done, is done with a P&S.


theres no way hes taking those pics with a simple point and shoot.
i have had many good point and shoot digitals tried every setting,distance,lighting,exposure,angle, etc and they wont take a picture from several inches away..like are in his pics.
if you take a pic from closer than a foot and a half away it looks horrible, even on macro.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ted said:


> theres no way hes taking those pics with a simple point and shoot.
> i have had many good point and shoot digitals and they wont take a picture from several inches away..like are in his pics.
> if you take a pic from closer than a foot and a half away it looks horrible, even on macro.


Nope it really is a point and shoot. In the photo details it states he is using the PowerShot A510. Classic 3.2 Megapixels point and shoot camera.


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 8, 2007)

I use a Kodak z740.

I think my photos turn out pretty well.

Most point and shoot cameras nowadays have something called a PASM mode where you can adjust the settings.

I just set mine on macro, take about 300 to 400 pictures and post the best out of the bunch.


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Nope it really is a point and shoot. In the photo details it states he is using the PowerShot A510. Classic 3.2 Megapixels point and shoot camera.


oh..well that PowerShot A510 is twice as good as my digital cameras..that might explain it.
mine doesn't have adjustable settings or any way to sharpen focus.
anything shot closer than 18 inches will look like crap.


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I use a Kodak z740.
> 
> I think my photos turn out pretty well.
> 
> ...


true..they do turn out pretty well..i think yours and mine are similar quality.

however, i dont think our cameras will take pics like *THIS*

agree?

this is as close as mine can get..notice the complete lack of focus, detail, or nuance.
at this distance it will only focus on things farther away.


----------



## miarachnids (Dec 8, 2007)

*Powershot*

This is the best pic i have taken with my powershot A520


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I use a Kodak z740.
> 
> I think my photos turn out pretty well.
> 
> ...


I agree, for a point and shoot your photo thread is really good. 
PASM mode?? I am not familiar with that, what is that?



> this is as close as mine can get..notice the complete lack of focus, detail, or nuance.
> at this distance it will only focus on things farther away.


For you when you take pics you just have to make sure you are not closer then your camera will allow. Your picture there would have been really good if you just backed it up to the minimal focal distance.


----------



## funnylori (Dec 8, 2007)

This was taken with a point and shoot on macro mode with flash. Flash on point and shoots is annoying, but it is possible to get great shots. Part of it is having good settings, good ambient light, and the other part is getting the camera to focus on what you want.

Try framing your pictures differently. Take photos from different angles. If you get on the same level of the tarantula, you can get some amazing photos.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 8, 2007)

Ted said:


> true..they do turn out pretty well..i think yours and mine are similar quality.
> 
> however, i dont think our cameras will take pics like *THIS*
> 
> ...


He explains how he achieved those shots here.


----------



## imjim (Dec 8, 2007)

Most of the current Canon cameras have great macro capabilities. I photographed flowers with macro last spring with a SD1000 Elph. I also have a Canon G7 which takes excellent macro photographs but any of the lesser current PowerShot line will do the same.

Now I am using a Canon SLR with EF 100mm macro lens; because of choice not necessity. I think the biggest challege is lighting, position and opportunity when photographing insects and tarantulas.


http://moijim.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!218C8D8A0844E497!561/

http://moijim.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!218C8D8A0844E497!465/

http://moijim.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!218C8D8A0844E497!2087/

http://moijim.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!218C8D8A0844E497!2070/


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I agree, for a point and shoot your photo thread is really good.
> PASM mode?? I am not familiar with that, what is that?
> 
> 
> ...


my minimal focal distance is 18 inches.
thats why i cant get closeup shots..it just wont focus.


----------



## Ted (Dec 8, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> He explains how he achieved those shots here.


i dont see any explanation anywhere.:?


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> true..they do turn out pretty well..i think yours and mine are similar quality.
> 
> however, i dont think our cameras will take pics like *THIS*
> 
> ...



I think they will...if you program the camera right.

Ryan...this is the PASM mode as I understand it:

P-Auto Program...essentially the 'Auto' mode where you can adjust settings

A-Aperature priority...allows you to set the aperature but leaves the shutter speed automatic

S-Shutter speed...the opposite of the aperature priority mode. Allows you to set the shutter speed, but leaves the aperature automatic

M-Manual...full on manual, lets you adjust any setting.

I haven't had the time or patience to mess with those settings yet. I generally mess with lighting instead.

Ted:

During my last photoshoot, I think I figured out what my camera focuses on automatically, so I *think* I can get it to focus on exactly what I want.

I just use the auto mode with the macro function. Have you figured this out yet?

If you haven't, look for a flower.

I think with enough time and patience, you could theoretically get the type of photos Techuser takes.

Incidentally, I think the type of camera Techuser uses is the same camera that my Wal*Mart uses for the photolab's 'store use camera'.


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> I think they will...if you program the camera right.
> 
> Ryan...this is the PASM mode as I understand it:
> 
> ...


yeah..I am using the only macro setting it has..sadly there are no adjustments for this setting..it wont focus on anything within a foot...so no closeups for me.


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> yeah..I am using the only macro setting it has..sadly there are no adjustments for this setting..it wont focus on anything within a foot...so no closeups for me.


Does it show you what you're focusing on?

Some macro modes suck...some are great.

The Sony DSC line (either the DSC W30 or DSC W55 is what I experimented with...it was the 7 megapixel model) can focus on the wire inside of a twist-tie from about a centimeter away.


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Cheshire said:


> Does it show you what you're focusing on?
> 
> Some macro modes suck...some are great.
> 
> The Sony DSC line (either the DSC W30 or DSC W55 is what I experimented with...it was the 7 megapixel model) can focus on the wire inside of a twist-tie from about a centimeter away.


no..unfortunately it doesnt have any guides or frames.
its a crappy digital..called a Digi-life DVC [6.6 Mpixels]

i really need a good camera.

the latter camera you mentioned sounds great!


----------



## Stylopidae (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> no..unfortunately it doesnt have any guides or frames.
> its a crappy digital..called a Digi-life DVC [6.6 Mpixels]
> 
> i really need a good camera.
> ...


It's a nice camera for sure...the only problem I have with it is that it's Sony and everything's proprietary format. In other words, a memory card that *should* cost around $20 costs around $40.

Camera should be around $150 to $170.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 9, 2007)

Ted said:


> i dont see any explanation anywhere.:?


I meant to say, the equipment used. 
Here's a few tips that might help, if you'd like to improve in the macro area.


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> I meant to say, the equipment used.
> Here's a few tips that might help, if you'd like to improve in the macro area.


ah!!..cool!..thanks for the links..i am the first to admit as far as photography goes, i am still a noob!



Cheshire said:


> It's a nice camera for sure...the only problem I have with it is that it's Sony and everything's proprietary format. In other words, a memory card that *should* cost around $20 costs around $40.
> 
> Camera should be around $150 to $170.


agreed..
I just need to go out and buy a modern camera..something that is versatile.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ohhhhh ok. I know what PSAM is..... I had never seen it in an acronym before I thought it would have been PSAM modes not mode. My camera has all those too. Except I don't really use P, S, or A. I have not learned enough about the relationship between changing one and how it effects the other.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 9, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ohhhhh ok. I know what PSAM is..... I had never seen it in an acronym before I thought it would have been PSAM modes not mode. My camera has all those too. Except I don't really use P, S, or A. I have not learned enough about the relationship between changing one and how it effects the other.


I use only manual, But in "P" mode the camera does the aperture/shutter speed for you, it gives you manual control over everything else like ISO, whitebalance, etc.  "A" mode is full auto, which means you let the camera have full control. "S" mode allows you full control over the shutter speed, but giving the aperture control to the camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so what is the difference between auto, and A?


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Dec 9, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ok so what is the difference between auto, and A?


A is aperture priority.  You set the fstop and the camera calculates the shutter speed.

S is shutter priority.  You set the shutter and the camera calculates the fstop.

--Chris


----------



## Ted (Dec 9, 2007)

does contract or balance change the focus?
my camera is all automatic..no adjustments on the focus can be made.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool ,cool good info. I am bad at remembering nomenclatures and their relationships. I have only memorized what happens to the picture when I change something on a given setting. I’ll get there though. I think I am going to go to the Nikon photo school when it rolls through Portland again. Classes came with the camera so I might as well go learn something.

Or maybe I should read the manual


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool.  Classes are great.  When you have time check this site out.  Its my other favorite infosite.

http://photo.net/

There is some great stuff.

--Chris


----------



## imjim (Dec 9, 2007)

PhormictopusMan said:


> Cool.  Classes are great.  When you have time check this site out.  Its my other favorite infosite.
> 
> http://photo.net/
> 
> ...


I agree great website for photography.

The camera manual should provide basic information; such as closest focusing distance. But getting close is not the only consideration in macro photography as a dedicated 1:1 macro lenses will let you step back a bit and still fill the frame. A necessity with jumpy insects.

I do not believe you can go wrong with current Canon or Nikon cameras. Also you can pick up older film cameras and scan the negatives to digital. Wal-Mart and many others create photo CDs cheaply. . .

Here are some others?


http://www.kenrockwell.com/

http://www.normankoren.com/

http://www.shorpy.com/


----------



## Profkrakatoa (Dec 10, 2007)

I took a couple of pictures of Natasha using the Macro mode on my Canon, and they came out fairly decent - they're in the photo forum under PRofkrakatoa's pictures if you want to look!


----------

